# How Can You Tell



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Had my new 2 new red bellies with my original p for roughly 5 days now, seems like everything is good. They seem to chase each other every once in awhile, and ram each other. No bites out of fins, so not too worried. I notice that they sometimes get side by side (most the time head to fin) and wag I guess at each other. Is that a sign of affection?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Probably not. P's will often huddle together side by side similar to what you are saying. When breeding they will be side by side and sort of vibrating as the male fertilizes the eggs.

I would go to youtube and watch some breeding videos posted for reds as a video can give you a lot better image then I can. Hopefully they will breed for you but based on your description alone I wouldn't say its a sure thing.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Are they black?


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

One is I'm pretty sure but the other two are just a dark red. The one that's black gets to rub on both of them not just one. I aslo notice her turning sideways and rubbing on plants, i know i have to be patient but is it possible that the other two wont mate with her?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry I was giving out info when I obviously don't know sh*t.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks either way seems like no aggression


----------

